# Who have you met?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so I figured I would see what people on TGS have met what members on TGS? 
So, who have you met ate where?? 

Ill start off, mollylue9 at my county fair!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I've met keren a few years ago at the Canberra Show.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Ok, so I figured I would see what people on TGS have met what members on TGS?
> So, who have you met ate where??
> 
> Ill start off, mollylue9 at my county fair!


Emilieanne, will you be at the FL State fair this year in Tampa? I noticed you've mentioned a show in Feb...I'll be there  I've met a couple of members that are not active here anymore. And I'll be meeting a couple of members that are buying babies from me this spring! Looking forward to that.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've met Traci from Bellafire a few times. The first time was to pick up my doeling at her place, the second time in Roseburg at a show, and lately to lease her buck! I've met Audrey, Shellshocker66 and myterravitta as well as primal woman. All live in my area and all have bought goats from me. I've met Goat Song at a show in Salem. So many people on here that are near enough to me to meet! Still a couple who are close enough I need to run into them some time, like TinyHooves!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Emilieanne, will you be at the FL State fair this year in Tampa? I noticed you've mentioned a show in Feb...I'll be there  I've met a couple of members that are not active here anymore. And I'll be meeting a couple of members that are buying babies from me this spring! Looking forward to that.


YES!!! I will be there the 7 through the 9th.. 
I wanna meet you!!! oh my gosh that's so cool. 
But I'm nervous because my girls bag is nonexistent, we pulled her babies off and because she got sick we didn't milk her.. Do you think I still have a good chance??:/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> I've met Traci from Bellafire a few times. The first time was to pick up my doeling at her place, the second time in Roseburg at a show, and lately to lease her buck! I've met Audrey, Shellshocker66 and myterravitta as well as primal woman. All live in my area and all have bought goats from me. I've met Goat Song at a show in Salem. So many people on here that are near enough to me to meet! Still a couple who are close enough I need to run into them some time, like TinyHooves!


Oh my lanta firelight27!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> YES!!! I will be there the 7 through the 9th..
> I wanna meet you!!! oh my gosh that's so cool.
> But I'm nervous because my girls bag is nonexistent, we pulled her babies off and because she got sick we didn't milk her.. Do you think I still have a good chance??:/


Find me!  I should have a table out with my farm stuff on it. I will say it is usually a BIG show with great competition, so it's hard to tell. Most of the goats will be shown in milk though. Udder is 30 points out of 100 on the score card, it will just depend on how large her class is, how many are in milk and what other qualities she has that would help her stand out other than the udder. Even if you don't place very high, the show itself is just a ton fun.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Find me!  I should have a table out with my farm stuff on it. I will say it is usually a BIG show with great competition, so it's hard to tell. Most of the goats will be shown in milk though. Udder is 30 points out of 100 on the score card, it will just depend on how large her class is, how many are in milk and what other qualities she has that would help her stand out other than the udder. Even if you don't place very high, the show itself is just a ton fun.


Ok 
Is your table gunna be around the pens/ring? 
And ill he in the youth show an open show. 
I will deffinatly find you the first or second day, would you mind telling me what you think, honestly about her?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

It will be in front of my tack area with my goat pens. I've always been in the smaller tent, rather than than the big one with the the ring. I'm not sure where they'll put me this year. Everyone has to be there and checked in at the same time, I just get a bit more time to relax since I don't show till the open show  ill be happy to give you my opinion on her, sure. Are you bringing any other goats?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RedGate said:


> It will be in front of my tack area with my goat pens. I've always been in the smaller tent, rather than than the big one with the the ring. I'm not sure where they'll put me this year. Everyone has to be there and checked in at the same time, I just get a bit more time to relax since I don't show till the open show  ill be happy to give you my opinion on her, sure. Are you bringing any other goats?


Nope. Just her, she's my only registered goat!!:/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I met Stacey -- We bought our first goat from her and she introduced me to the forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I met Stacey -- We bought our first goat from her and she introduced me to the forum


Awwwwww that is awesome!!!

Well I guess I have to add onto my list, I'm about to meet redgate...... 
But I don't know her name...:/ 
Redgate: what is your name? lol


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

No one but I am looking forward to meeting people at nationals in July!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> No one but I am looking forward to meeting people at nationals in July!!!


I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I met Liz and got my boy Nokie from her( it was destiny I believe that I got him) also met another member who no longer visits the board but I'm still friends with


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

dobe627 said:


> I met Liz and got my boy Nolie from her( it was destiny I believe that I got him) also met another member who no longer visits the board but I'm still friends with


That's good y'all are still friends!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross & I met when he decided to come look at some does I had for sale.
CrossroadsBoers is another story. We were hanging out at the fair enjoying each other's company, at least I was & we didnt know who each other were.
I was totally impressed with how they jumped in to help bathe & clip, but more the joy in which it was done.:clap:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Tenacross & I met when he decided to come look at some does I had for sale.
> CrossroadsBoers is another story. We were hanging out at the fair enjoying each other's company, at least I was & we didnt know who each other were.
> I was totally impressed with how they jumped in to help bathe & clip, but more the joy in which it was done.:clap:


Now that, is funny!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I met Mandara Farm at the National Show this year


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> I met Mandara Farm at the National Show this year


All these people going to national show, I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

emilieanne said:


> Now that, is funny!!!!


Even funnier; we spent two nights with mutual friends during that fair. Both of us bought a buck from RNSH, mine is a son of hers.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Even funnier; we spent two nights with mutual friends during that fair. Both of us bought a buck from RNSH, mine is a son of hers.


Now that, 
That right there is fate!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Riley, Skyla, and I plan on meeting up at the 2014 ADGA National Show!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Riley, Skyla, and I plan on meeting up at the 2014 ADGA National Show!


Y'all are tormenting me!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm Anna  I may be headed up to the national show with friends as well! I've been dying to go. To long a drive to bring the goaties though...


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I just met Patricia-Meyer on the 8th. Wonderful Lady!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I met liz and a few others that nolonger are on TGS but were pretty active years ago.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RedGate said:


> I'm Anna  I may be headed up to the national show with friends as well! I've been dying to go. To long a drive to bring the goaties though...


You guys are so lucky.

I've drove to Canada though so it's not to long for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, Kayla and Riley and I plan to meet in 2014! And I have met RunAround who is no longer on here. I bought two does from her


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I've met Roger (RPC) I bought 2 of his does (Jasmine and Porsche) from him when he was selling out. He might be purchasing some 4-H wethers from us but i'm not sure. 

And I might get to meet Christy (JaLyn) this summer if she comes up to a show me and her were chatting about on facebook. I hope she can make it


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I've met Maria (MZYLA is her username I think) last summer when picking up my LGD pup. Very nice lady and very hospitable!
No one other than her though.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have not met anyone yet. That I know of anyway.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Dang! I wish I could meet all these people! 

Maybe ill have to convince my mom to take me to nationals just to say hi!! lol


----------

